# Boat Motor Color?



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I am repainting my cowling and have decided to repaint the whole motor. I need some advice/suggestions on the color. It's a 94 Evinrude 115 V4. The cowling was dark gray with Johnson 88 spl 88hp V4 decals on it and the rest of the motor is Evinrude blue. I was thinking of going back to the original blue or going shiny black. Do they make black Evinrude's? I'm still looking for decals and whether to go back original or go different. Hopefully someone has gone through this before. Since I can't do a spray gun I'm gonna go with the spray can. Any suggestions will help and be considered. Thanks, Donnie

Only thing left is to clear coat the cowling and then start on the rest of the motor.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Tempo and Moeller make spray paints that match the manufac. colors. You can look it up by make and year. You can google it to price online, or go by west marine and take a look. They have some in stock and can likely order in what you are looking for.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Tempo and Moeller make spray paints that match the manufac. colors.


True.....But it will never look like a OEM factory paint job.

This is due to the fast setting thinners in a spray Bomb can. Plus it will not have the durability that can be had from custom mixed 2 part paints.

I've never a factory Rude painted Black.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with you shark about the spray paint not looking as good as OEM paint job or two part product. but this is going to come down to what your lookin to spend.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The trick to making the spray can paint jobs look correct is using clear coat afterward. Of course we all know a lot of light coats are better than two heavy coats when it comes to the finish product.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

x2 on the clear coat. I painted my steel wheels on my truck with three coats black and 3 coats of lacquer. Looks professional.

Check with Fast Signs on your decals. They helped me when i needed decals for the 250 Sportsman, along with all my boat names. 

Have you thought of painting your outboard white? When i comes to stuff like this i will have fun with it, like having some ETEC decals made for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

if you paint a 'rude black it will think it is a merc and quit on you 

I had a 140, blue under, cowl white with emblems/decals looked OK. If you aren't concerned about looking 'stock", match your boat, or go with flames!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Duke S said:


> if you paint a 'rude black it will think it is a merc and quit on you
> 
> I had a 140, blue under, cowl white with emblems/decals looked OK. If you aren't concerned about looking 'stock", match your boat, or go with *flames*!


Wouldn't the water put them out? :whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Check with Shane Livingston. He has been painting these old Evinrudes with the new Evinrude blue/blue flake.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The trick to making the spray can paint jobs look correct is using clear coat afterward.


I agree it will look better......But still not like OEM. Been there done that.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of ya'll for your suggestions and advice. I didn't know Shane Livingston did painting also. Might just give him a call and get a guest-a-ment. I'm still sanding on the cowling, this sanding stuff is a JOB. My hat is off to the guys who make their living doing it. I'll try and post some pics as it is now and then as it goes a long. Thanks again to all of ya'll, really appreciate it.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What grit are you sanding with?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

By hand I used 3M 400 wet/dry and finished with 2000. With my sander I will be using 220 3M dry. I bought some 3M Glaze/Putty to fill in some imperfections. This has really been a learning experience for me I tell you.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

One tip I learned is when you sand is to work up in your grits, so that you can smooth out the scratches easier. (i.e., Don't go from an 80 grit straight to a 220 grit) Also, sanding in circular motions helps blend the scratch marks from being seen once it is painted.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

If you want it to turn out like this, give me a call.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Starlifter, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Patriot, that is about the most awesome paint job I have ever seen. Will PM you.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I found a company on ebay that took my photos and made perfect duplicates of my Johnson 115 decals. Here is a link to their ebay store.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> By hand I used 3M 400 wet/dry and finished with 2000. With my sander I will be using 220 3M dry.


2000gt is WAY to fine! Your not trying to polish it.

What sander? 

DA [Dual Action] RO [Random Orbit] is the same thing.

Watersanding with 400 is equal to 220 on a DA. A DA erases it's own scratches. But with the DA you REALLY have to watch the edges, as you can put flat spots in the cowl and screw up the lines of it.

I'd DA the cowl with 180gt.....Then Prime it. Then block it with 400gt.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

My sander is a RO. I have the first coat of primer on it now and I will sand it down tomorrow again and put another coat of primer on it. It's really smooth, but your right. The 400 is smooth enough I believe.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Johnms said:


> I found a company on ebay that took my photos and made perfect duplicates of my Johnson 115 decals. Here is a link to their ebay store.


Thanks, I sent them a msg on what I needed, I don't have a picture because the cowling said Johnson before.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Patriot, are you using a SATA HVLP?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

What in the world is a SATA HVLP?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Starlifter said:


> Patriot, are you using a SATA HVLP?


Yes. Digital. Haven't broke down and tried the new one. How bout you?

Trucker....SATA = Short for Sata-Jet. Professional level spray gun. 

HVLP = High volume, low pressure. EPA mandated change to spray guns about 10 years ago. Reduces overspay and VOC emmisions.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*pics*

btt


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

btt


----------

